# Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?



## Andy001 (19. August 2009)

*Rechtsfrage! Hakenlose Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Hi ich hab da mal ne Frage(bitte nicht direkt hauen ^^ hab noch nicht so den Rechtlichen druchblick).

Also der kleine Bruder meiner Freundin würd gerne mal mit Angeln. Ist es erlaubt das ich ihm ne unbeharkte angel mit Grummfisch oder sowas in die Hand gebe? Oder darf er garkeinen Kontakt zum Gerät haben? Würde dann auch eine Rute weniger als erlaubt auswerfen (denke mal auch unbeharkt darf man nur die maximal erlaube anzahl an Ruten auswerfen oder?). 
Das er keine Behakte Angel handeln darf ist mir bewußt aber unbehakt weiß ich nicht dachte mir da frag ich mal nach.

bzw. der Jugendfischereischein darf ja ohne kurs beantragt werden oder? gibts den nur zu bestimmten zeiten im Jahr oder ginge das immer? Dann wäre ich ja auf der sicheren Seite.

mfg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Unbehaart ist Ok, aber von 'ner behaarten Rute sollte der Bengel die Finger lassen!


----------



## Andy001 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Jau das war mir klar geht sich auch nur um den fall der fälle das er langeweile kriegt und sich nicht mit dem danebensitzen begnügen möchte.
also ist unbehakt wirklich ok ? 
mfg und thx für die schnelle info


----------



## Bassey (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Sten nimmt dich gerade auf's Korn Andy ^^ Es heißt unbehakt nicht unbeharkt oder unbehart ;-)
Ansonsten solltest du hier recht schnell eine Antwort bekommen bzw. wäre es hilfreich zu wissen wie alt der kleine ist.


----------



## HEWAZA (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

ich würde im eine von meinen Angeln in die Hand drücken und ihm das fischen zeigen, jeder normale Aufseher mit Menschenverstand müsste es verstehen. Falls es bei euch aber die andere Sorte von Aufsehern gibt, würd ich ihm den Jugendfischereischein beantragen.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## GreenMonsta (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Unbehaart ist Ok, aber von 'ner behaarten Rute sollte der Bengel die Finger lassen!





:q:q:q


----------



## Bassey (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Naja, wenn's schon nach Fisch riechen muss, dann wenigstens unbehaart bitte ^^


----------



## Squirrelina (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

also stippe in die hand anfüttern und los gehts weißfische stippen.....eine stipprute er angelt du erklärst und zeigst und wenn ein aufseher was sagt dann frage ihn mal wenn er jetzt ne strafe verhängen will oder was wen er denn in 10jahren kontrollieren will????nur noch rentner mit roulatoren am wasser????#d

also ich würde mir kein kopf machen ihm das angeln nahe bringen get nur mit fische fangen!!!!denn dann kommt der punkt wo kinder sagen das macht mir spaß!!!!


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

|good:


Nur so kann man den Nachwuchs ans Angeln heranführen. Kein normaler Kontrolleur wird da was sagen.


----------



## Andy001 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Hi jau ^^ hab den Rechtschreibfehler auch gefunden  kann aber die überschrift irgendwie nit editieren ...
im Text stehts ja richtig *G*.

Also Alt isser 13 (also eigentlich kein kind mehr in dem sinne aber leicht von langeweile geplagt ^^).
Also meint ihr das  ginge klar ihm ein normales Gerät in die hand zu geben? (das prob ist halt das ich ja auch meinen schein verlieren kann und ne dicke strafe weil ich ihm ja das gerät gegeben habe und dabei steht  oder nicht?).
Was blüht mir denn wenn der kontrolleur doch ein, a....chso genauer mensch ist .

Dann werd ich das mal so probieren stippe hab ich auch eine dabei.


----------



## Squirrelina (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

kommt drauf an jugendschein gibts ab 14????denn darf er ja mit dir in begleitung angeln gehen mit seinen 13jahren!!!so kenne ich das


----------



## Franky (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

So, nach der unbeharten ist es nun auch die unbehakte (oder vielleicht besser hakenlose ) Angel in der Überschrift... 
Blöde Frage ungeachtet dessen, was auch ich im Zweifelsfall tun würde: in welchem Bundesland soll das denn stattfinden


----------



## Andy001 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Hi ne sie is in der überschrift immernoch unbeharkt unbehaart war sie nie das war wohl der interpretationsspielraum.

Niedersachsen ist das Bundesland.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Hi,
kommt drauf an wo er herkommt. Hier in NRW gibts den schon für 10 Jährige. Der ist dann für ganz Deutschland gültig soweit ich mich nicht irre. 
Wenn er 13 ist würd ich ihm zur Sicherheit einen kaufen, kost 8 Euro (wieder hier in NRW). Da sind mir 8 Euro eindeutig lieber als den Schein abgezogen zu bekommen. Bei 7 oder 8 würde wirklich kein Kontroletti was sagen aber bei 13 scheiden sich die Geister dann schon eher.

Greetz FF


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Andy001 schrieb:


> Hi jau ^^ hab den Rechtschreibfehler auch gefunden  kann aber die überschrift irgendwie nit editieren ...
> im Text stehts ja richtig *G*.
> 
> Also Alt isser 13 (also eigentlich kein kind mehr in dem sinne aber leicht von langeweile geplagt ^^).
> ...


Drück dem Knaben 'ne Rute in die Hand und fertig. Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall das doch 'n Oberknipser mit Pförtnersyndrom auftaucht schiebste den in See und gut.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

In Hessen bekommt man den Jugendfischereischein ab 10 wenn ich mich Recht erinner.

Hab mal was gefunden (darf ich das jetzt hier einfach so einfügen? Ich machs mal, wenns verboten ist, könnte es dann ein Mod editieren?!) :

Es gibt keinen Jugendfischereischein. Bis zum 14. Lebensjahr (Kinderausweis ist mit zu führen), dürfen Jugendliche nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung und unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen angeln. Ab 14 Jahren kann die Fischerprüfung abgelegt, der reguläre Fischereischein erworben und ohne Auflagen geangelt werden.

Robin


----------



## dpj_de (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Hi,
in welchen Bundesland bist Du? - In Bayern ist eine Angel im Gesetz mit Schnur und Haken defniert - also eine Rute, Rolle, Schnur mit einem Gummifisch ohne Haken ist gem. Gesetz keine Angel! - Wenn der Knabe unter 10 Jahren alt ist, dann kann er auch die Angel halten und selbst unter Deiner Anleitung Drillen (natürlich auch auswerfen) - den Fang versogen mußt Du und Du bist auch voll für das anglerische Tun des Jungen verantwortlich. Das Ministerium für Land- und Forstwirtschft (oder wie die sich jetzt nennen) hat da eine entsprechende Broschüre rausgegeben. Ab 10 Jahren braucht das Kind einen Jugendfischereischein (von Gesetzes wegen) - aber kaum ein Aufseher wird einen großen Tamtam machen, wenn Du mit ihm fischt, nicht mehr als die erlaubten Angelruten im Wasser sind und Du Deine Papiere in Ordnung hast.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## pfuitoifel (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

@Squirrelina:
Den Jugendfischereischein gibts schon früher,denn die Tochter meiner Freundin hat den auch,sie ist erst dreizehn.Und den Schein gibts bei der Stadt- oder Gemeindeverwaltung,hier in Bayern kostet er 15,- Euro und gilt bis einen Tag vorm 18.Geburtstag.Passbild und Geburtsurkunde / Kinderausweis mitbringen.
Das ist sicherer,gibt keinen Streß und wenn der Junge wirklich Spaß dran findet,dann kann er immer mitgehen.


----------



## celler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Hmm, dass Ding ist aber auch, wenn du ihm ne unbehakte Rute gibst, dann wird er keinen Fisch fangen und auch so verliert er ganz schnell die Lust am angeln.
Erkundige dich mal nach dem Jugendfischereischein bzw warte noch bis er 14 ist und dann macht ihr die richtige Sportfischerprüfung.

Zwischendurch kann ich dir empfehlen evt mal an einem Forellensee zu fischen, dort brauch man meist keinen Schein und da du ja dabei bist, kannst du seine Fische dann im Notfall auch Waidgerecht töten.
Wäre auf jeden fall eine Maßnahmen um überhaupt zu sehen ob das Interesse am angeln besteht.

Lg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Naja, wenn's schon nach Fisch riechen muss, dann wenigstens unbehaart bitte ^^


 
Ja super, jetzt habe ich Cola am Monitor kleben.....
:q:q:q


----------



## Ulli3D (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Wenn Da kein Haken dran ist ist die Angel nicht fangfertig und somit kann der Kleine damit am Wasser spielen, so lange er will.


----------



## Tobi94 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Ich wurde als (ganz) kleiner Steppke mal kontrolliert, als ich nen Stock mit ner Kordel ins Wasser gehalten hab...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn Da kein Haken dran ist ist die Angel nicht fangfertig und somit kann der Kleine damit am Wasser spielen, so lange er will.


 
Das sehe ich allerdings auch so. Und da wird kein Aufseher der Welt irgendwas gegen sagen (können).


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ich wurde als (ganz) kleiner Steppke mal kontrolliert, als ich nen Stock mit ner Kordel ins Wasser gehalten hab...


 
Und..?
Was hat der Herr Aufseher da gesagt ?
Warscheinlich auch nicht mehr wie ein erhobener Zeigefinger, oder?


----------



## Crotalus (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Lass ihm einfach einen Jugendfischerschein ausstellen und gut ist. Kostet kaum was und ihr seit beide auf der sicheren Seite. Ich würde mich gar nicht auf solche vermeidbaren Diskussionen mit dem Kontrolleur einlassen wollen. So hat er auch gleich das Gefühl "dazu zu gehören", wenn er mit ordentlichen Papieren angelt. Außerdem möchte er ja dann vielleicht auch noch öfter mitgehen?


----------



## Tobi94 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Und..?
> Was hat der Herr Aufseher da gesagt ?
> Warscheinlich auch nicht mehr wie ein erhobener Zeigefinger, oder?


Er hat uns weggeschickt.....


----------



## fishcatcher99 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Hi,
Bei uns wird das so gehandhabt: 
Unter 10 jahre kann das kind mal beim Köfi stippen helfen.
Sagt keiner was!|supergri
Über 10 kann er dann in obhut eines Erachsenen mit Schein(Das Kind muss den JuFI Schein haben)
uneingeschrenkt angeln!|supergri
Über 16 muss er dann laut Gesetz nen Schein machen um zu angeln(Das geht auch schon mit 14)!|supergri
Ich denke so kann damit jeder gut leben!|supergri|supergri|supergri
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## Andy001 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

ich glaub ich fahr ihm gleich einfach son jugendschein hohlen dann bin ich echt auffer sicheren seite. Danke für die vielen infos


----------



## Franky (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Ich hab beim VDSF dazu was gefunden, was Dich nicht erfreuen dürfte:
http://www.vdsf-fischerjugend.de/500818938210c0b01/50081893bf1006117.htm



			
				VDSF Jugend / Niedersachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen Jugendfischereischein. Bis zum 14. Lebensjahr (Kinderausweis ist mit zu führen), dürfen Jugendliche nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung und unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen angeln. Ab 14 Jahren kann die Fischerprüfung abgelegt, der reguläre Fischereischein erworben und ohne Auflagen geangelt werden.



Nachtrag:
ich seh gerade - bin zu spät damit... man sollte nicht einfach den Browser so lange in dem Trööt offenlassen...


----------



## Crotalus (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Wieso gehst du davon aus, daß er in Niedersachsen lebt? 
Du bist ja nicht mal selbst einer^^ 
Die niedersächsische Gesetzeslage mag zwar für einen Niedersachsen ganz sinnvoll sein, für den Rest gelten aber andere Regeln. Fischereirecht ist halt Ländersache...


----------



## Andy001 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Hi also ist schon richtig bin momentan in Niedersachen und der Bruder lebt auch hier  selber komme ich aus NRW da siehts halt alles anders aus daher auch die fragen usw.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

...ich will ja niemand zu etwas verleiten, aber strafmündig ist man erst mit 14 aufwärts - darunter gibt es keine "Fischwilderei" oder (versuchten) Fischdiebstahl bei Kindern!

Mußt nur selber aufpassen, wenn ein deutscher übereifriger Bürokrat kommt, denn wenn Du dabei bist und ihm die Angel in die Hand drückst, dann wäre es ganz streng genommen Beihilfe!(die dann nur für Dich schon Ärger geben kann!).

;O)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Kidz unter der Grenze zum Jugendfischereischein ruhig unter Aufsicht mitangeln lassen - aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt, kann das bei einem übereifrigen Kontrolleur zu trouble führen!

Also - wenn es "geduldet" wird, dann finde ich es super - ansonsten schnell wenn möglich um einen Jugendfischereischein bemühen!

Viel Spaß & hoffentlich einen verständnisvollen Kontrolleur vor Ort!

E.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Franky schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> ich seh gerade - bin zu spät damit... man sollte nicht einfach den Browser so lange in dem Trööt offenlassen...



Kenn ich 



Crotalus schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du davon aus, daß er in Niedersachsen lebt? [...]



|
v



Andy001 schrieb:


> [...]
> Niedersachsen ist das Bundesland.


----------



## Heilbutt (20. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbeharkte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Unbehaart ist Ok, aber von 'ner behaarten Rute sollte der Bengel die Finger lassen!


 
Toll, jetz´hab ich Kaffeeflecken auf der Zeichnung.....

|muahah:

(Sorry für ein weiteres OT)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## frogile (20. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Also  bei uns wird das anders geregelt. Man darf ja 2 Ruten fischen, da ist halt eine draußen und die andere nimmt der Jungspund in die Hand und man sitzt daneben und beobachtet alles genau. Da meckert eigentlich niemand, da man ja direkt eingreifen kann.
Man will doch immer möglichst neue junge Mitglieder, aber vom nur zuschauen bringt das nicht viel und der kleine lernt nix.


----------



## Augschburger (21. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Hi an alle,
da ich morgen vor dem gleichem Problem stehe|kopfkrat ( am Rottachspeicher) habe ich mich mal im I-Net schlau gemacht.... 

und habe diesen Beitrag gefunden... ist zwar etwas sehr be.... Beamtensprache aber naja nach 10 mal lesen weiss man was die meinen  :q

Hier der Link hoffe er hilft dir/euch weiter

http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/thueringen/th_erlass.html
Petri Heil und grüße wünscht euch Michél


----------



## Jemir (21. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

wenn kein Haken dran ist, dann ist das kein Angeln sondern Gummisfischschwimmtraining. Der zwingende Grund zum Angeln ist eine Anbissstelle, welche eindeutig fehlt. Ein Gummiteil an einem Faden durch das Wasser ziehen darf jeder


----------



## Ulli3D (21. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Augschburger schrieb:


> und habe diesen Beitrag gefunden... ist zwar etwas sehr be.... Beamtensprache aber naja nach 10 mal lesen weiss man was die meinen  :q
> 
> Hier der Link hoffe er hilft dir/euch weiter
> 
> http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/thueringen/th_erlass.html



Tja, das ist bei Verordnungen und Gesetzen leider so, ihr Inhalt erschließt sich dem Normalbürger nicht immer direkt. Der Link hilft aber in sofern nicht weiter als es sich um eine Verordnung für Thüringen handelt also nur dort gültig ist.


----------



## Matt Hayes (22. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Also ich weiss gar nicht warum du das überhaupt fragst
Beantrage ihm einfach einen Jugendfischereischein.
Je nach Bundesland sind die Kosten unterschiedlich,in BW kostet der 5€.

Wenn du über 18 bist und einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein besitzt(???) kann der Knabe sowieso ohne Probleme jedes mal mitangeln,und auch mit seinen eigenen 2 Angeln mit Haken

Deswegen verstehe ich auch gar nicht weswegen man da soviel tamm tamm macht,ob da jetzt eine Anbisstelle ist oder nicht,oder was weiss ich

Es gibt Kontrolleure die sagen auch bei Schwarzanglern nichts aber da es auch immer welche gibt die sehr,sehr streng sind,würde ich das so handhaben und mich sicher fühlen

Ansonsten,noch viel Spaß und Petri Heil beim Angeln

MfG


----------



## padotcom (22. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> Also ich weiss gar nicht warum du das überhaupt fragst
> Beantrage ihm einfach einen Jugendfischereischein.
> Je nach Bundesland sind die Kosten unterschiedlich,in BW kostet der 5€.
> 
> ...


 
Genau das darf er in Brandenburg zum Beispiel nicht. Dafür gibts hier natürlich andere "Erleichterungen". Aber mal so eben jemand mitangeln lassen geht nicht.

mfg
Peter


----------



## kelly.net (22. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Hi,
also in Bayern is es so, dass Kinder ab zehn angeln dürfen.
und ich glaube zwischen zehn und 14 brauchen se nix und amb 14 brauchen se dann nen Jugendfischereischein, aber dafür muss keine prüfung abgelegt werden! auch glaub ich, dass der ned die welt kostet! der ist dann auch bis zum 18ten lebensjahr gültig.
aber musst halt mal in dem entsprechendem amt nachfragen wie das bei euch so ist


----------



## Matt Hayes (22. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*



Andy001 schrieb:


> Hi ne sie is in der überschrift immernoch unbeharkt unbehaart war sie nie das war wohl der interpretationsspielraum.
> 
> Niedersachsen ist das Bundesland.


 

Er angelt aber in Niedersachsen

MfG


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

Ok , klärt zwar nicht die Rechtsfrage , aber :

Wenn es eins Vereinsgewässer ist, ruf den Gewässerwart an und klär das mit Ihm.

Uli


----------



## Ascanius (24. August 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage! Unbehakte Angel zur "Kinder" bespaßung?*

http://www.vdsf-fischerjugend.de/500818938210c0b01/50081893bf1006117.htm

Hier steht alles schön beschrieben. Würde dem Jungen auf jeden fall eine mit Haken ausgestattete Rute geben, da wenn man keinen Fisch fängt auch keinen Spaß am Angeln finden kann meiner Ansicht nach. Wie schon von Vorpostern vorgeschlagen gibt es da vermutlich nichts besseres als zu Stippen.

Gruß Asc


----------



## Coppermine800 (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Angler,

ich habe mich heute hier in diesem Forum angemeldet und habe die goldene Grabschaufel mitgebracht um diesen Thread von 2009 wieder auszugraben, da ich heute ein Erlebnis hatte, welches mir etwas Magenschmerzen bereitet. Habt bitte nachsehen mit mir. 

Kurz (oder mittellang) zur Vorgeschichte:

Wir wohnen in Bayern, mein Sohn ist 6 1/2 Jahre alt und absolut Angelbegeistert. Wir wissen nicht wieso und warum, denn meine Partnerin und ich haben zur Fischerei überhaupt keinen Bezug, außer dass wir gerne guten Fisch essen. ;-) Seit etwa seinem 2ten oder 3ten Lebensjahr geht das so und wir müssen uns ständig Angelvideos und Reportagen bei Youtube anschauen, unser Wohnzimmerteppich ist seit langem ein Gewässer und die Couch ein Boot und der ganze Nachmittag wird von der Couch aus mit der selbstgebastelten Angel diverse selbstgebastelte Holzfische geangelt. Ist ja aber auch nett und im Rahmen unserer Kentnisse und Möglichkeiten versuchen wir ihm alles was er irgendwo sieht nachzulesen und ihm zu erklären.

Wir haben leider nur eine Person im weiteren Familienkreis der mal Angler (so richitg mit Schein und so) war, des ist der einzige der Ihn gelegentlich mal mitnehmen kann und es ist jedes mal ein Fest und man kann den Tag vorher vor Aufregung schon nicht mehr einschlafen. Wenn wir irgendwo an einem Weiher sind können (oder müssen) wir auch immer Stundenlang den Anglern die vor Ort sind zuschauen und können gar nicht weitergehen, die meisten freuen sich hierbei recht dass er sich so interessiert. Jedesmal müssen wir in unserem Werkmarkt vor dem Regal mit dem Angelzubehör stehen bleiben alles anschauen was es gibt und erklären wofür was wohl gut sein muss und dann diskutieren, warum wir keine von den tollen ausgestellten Angeln für ihn kaufen.

Vor etwa 2 Jahren haben wir dann aber mal eine etwa 1,80 Meter lange Angel mit Spule und Schnur auf dem Flohmarkt für kleines Geld mitgenommen, die ist seitdem sein Schatz.

Seit dem Wechsel meines Arbeitgebers vor etwa einem Jahr habe ich einen Kollegen, der Vorstand in einem Fischereiverein in der Nähe ist. Bei dem dürfen wir auch demnächst mal mit ans Vereinsgewässer und ein bisschen beim Angel halten helfen und eigentlich hätte es demnächst dort auch ein Frühlingsfest mit Kinderfischen usw. gegeben worauf wir natürlich schon sehnsüchtig gewartet haben, was jetzt aber wegen Corona leider ausfällt.

Vor ein paar Wochen haben wir nun ein paar von unseren Plastikfischen die wir zum Angeln in der Badewanne hatten aufgebohrt damit wir die als "Köder" an die Angelschnur unserer Flohmarktangel binden können. Als Gewicht hatten wir zumt testen mal ne M10 ode M12er VA Mutter, zuletzt ging es aber auch nur mit dem Plastikfisch zum auswerfen ganz gut.

Für unseren Sohn ist es die größte Freude mit seiner Kinderangel irgendwo an einem See oder an unserem Werkskanal zu stehen und den Plastikfisch auszuwerfen und wieder einzuholen.... das kann er Stunden lang machen und wir rätslen dabei stets was wohl in dem dunklen Wasser alles an Fischen umherschwimmen könnte... Das ganze geht über Stunden... ich sags euch... ohne Pause kann er mit seiner Hakenlosen Angel am Steg stehen und diese immer wieder auswerfen und einspulen.. ohne dass es ihm fad wird... obwohl er eigentlich weiß, dass ja nichtmal im entferntesten die Chance besteht so einen Fisch zu fangen.

Klar ist... wenn er alt genug ist, möcht er in den Fischereiverein und seinen Angelschein machen...

Gut... jetzt isses wieder mehr Text geworden, ich hoffe das hat jetzt nicht den Großteil der anwesenden bereits davon abgehalten bis hierher zu lesen.

Heute waren wir nach dem Mittagessen trotz Regen wieder mit unserer Plastikfisch beköderten Angel an unserem Werkskanal und haben diese munter im Minutentakt ausgeworfen und wieder eingeholt... Wir haben auch gesehen, dass in etwa 200 Meter Stromaufwärts ein anderer Angler war. Ansonsten auf 2 Kilometer Stromauf und Abwärts kein Mensch... Nach einer Zeit kam der Angler immer näher und näher, wobei wir uns noch nichts gedacht haben. Irgendwann kam er dann auf einmal schnellen Schrittes mit seiner Angel in der Hand auf uns zu und fing ohne Begrüßung und in einem unfreundlichen Tonfall damit an, dass er sofort unsere Angelkarten sehen wolle.

Als ich freundlich entgegnete, dass wir keine hätten aber auch nur mit einem Plastikfisch ohne Haken "angeln" würden entgegnete er, dass Ihn das nicht interessiere, eine Angelrute sei eine Angelrute und wer damit am Wasser sei, der würde auch schwarzfischen und er rufe jetzt sofort die Polizei wenn wir nicht auf der Stelle verschwinden würden. Es muss ein wirklicher Profi gewesen sein.... hat man sofort an der Sonnenbrille und der auf seiner Kappe angebrachten GoPro Kamerahalterung erkannt.

Was soll man da sagen? Ich habe Ihn gefragt wer er denn eigentlich wäre und ob er das nicht lächerlich fände und ob es nicht sinnig wäre die zukünftige Jugend die sich fürs Angeln interessiert zu fördern. Er sagte daraufhin wörtlich, dass es in Deutschland für alles Gesetze gäbe und dass wir gefälligst auf den nächsten Acker gehen sollten und da unsere Angel auswerfen. Mein Gott... dann haben wir uns halt von dannen gemacht... ich einigermaßen grantig, der Kleine einfach nur enttäuscht...



Genau... und deswegen schreibe ich jetzt hier... bei meiner Recherche heute bin ich über dieses Thema gestolpert.

Aus diesem Thread habe ich bis jetzt folgendes entnommen:



> in welchen Bundesland bist Du? - In Bayern ist eine Angel im Gesetz mit Schnur und Haken defniert - also eine Rute, Rolle, Schnur mit einem Gummifisch ohne Haken ist gem. Gesetz keine Angel!





> Wenn Da kein Haken dran ist ist die Angel nicht fangfertig und somit kann der Kleine damit am Wasser spielen, so lange er will.





> wenn kein Haken dran ist, dann ist das kein Angeln sondern Gummisfischschwimmtraining. Der zwingende Grund zum Angeln ist eine Anbissstelle, welche eindeutig fehlt. Ein Gummiteil an einem Faden durch das Wasser ziehen darf jeder



Ich habe mir auch das Bayerische Fischereigesetz herausgesucht und dort folgende Passage gefunden:



> Die Ausübung des Fischfangs ist in der AV Bay.FIG
> geregelt.  Verboten ist das Fischen unter
> gleichzeitigem Einsatz von
> mehr als zwei Handangeln.
> ...



Kann mir denn jemand zufällig sagen ob es noch irgendwo einen genaueren Gesetzestext gibt in dem definiert wird, wann genau eine Angel "fangfertig" ist? Oder sagt der von mir zitierte Auszug eigentlich alles was man dazu sagen muss?


Es liegt uns fern uns über Gesetzte hinwegzusetzen... Vielleicht waren wir etwas naiv, das nicht voher mal genauer in Erfahrung zu bringen... Allerdings sagt mir mein (hoffentlich gesunder) Menschenverstand, dass das was wir hier tun eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte und ich ärgere mich wirklich auch über die Art und Weiße, wie der Mann auf uns zu kam und in welchem Ton er mit uns geredet hat.

Wenn es nun tatsächlich illegal sein sollte, dann müssen wir in Zukunft leider auf diese Freizeitaktivität verzichten. Aber nach alldem was ich jetzt heute gelesen habe und den Aussagen hier im Forum sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl eigentlich schon, dass wir hier im Recht sind und waren.

Vielen Dank an alle die sich die Zeit genommen haben hier zu lesen und etwas beitragen können! 

Viele Grüße!

Cmine!


----------



## Michael.S (7. Juni 2020)

Erstmal darf da nicht jeder kontrolieren , ein offizieller Kontroleur wird sich erstmal Ausweisen ansonnsten kann er mich mal


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juni 2020)

Dito. Hätte ihn nach seinem Aufseherausweis gefragt und ansonsten höflich gebeten dass er sich verdrücken soll...

ich glaub der wollte einfach den Platz alleine für sich haben..


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Juni 2020)

Coppermine800 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angler,
> 
> ich habe mich heute hier in diesem Forum angemeldet und habe die goldene Grabschaufel mitgebracht um diesen Thread von 2009 wieder auszugraben, da ich heute ein Erlebnis hatte, welches mir etwas Magenschmerzen bereitet. Habt bitte nachsehen mit mir.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Darf ich fragen aus welcher Ecke in Bayern ihr seit?
Grüße Michi.


----------



## Blueser (7. Juni 2020)

Zur Not würde ich einen Ausdruck der AV Bay.FIG mitführen und ihm das unter die Nase halten.


----------



## Coppermine800 (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo ihr alle,

vielen Dank für eure Beiträge!

@Blueser: Genau das gleiche dachte ich mir auch schon, das werden wir sicher machen. Sind wir uns einig, dass "Die Handangel ist definiert als Schnur mit Anbissstelle (Haken) mit oder ohne Rute." alles sagt, was es zur Definition zu sagen gibt?

@Michi: Wir kommen aus dem Landkreis Erding 

@Michael und Deniz: Sollte also das nächste mal jemand derartig auf uns zukommen wäre es nicht vermessen als erstes darum zu bitten sich entsprechend auszuweisen. Wenn ich Ihm dann unsere "Fake Angel" gezeigt habe, dann gibt es eigenltich keinen weiteren Grund personalien oder ähnliches auszuhändigen?

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend,

Cmine!


----------



## daci7 (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo @Coppermine800 ,

Wow - das ist mal ein Eingangspost!
Herzlich Willkommen hier in Forum!
Die Geschichte wird bestimmt viele hier rühren, so auch mich.
Also ich bin auch kein Rechtsverdreher, aber meines Wissens nach habt ihr euch keines Verbrechens schuldig gemacht. Grantige Leute findet man leider immer mehr und überall. Lasst euch von diesem Miesepeter nicht den Einstieg in unser schönes Hobby vermiesen!
Als Vater kann ich deinen Ärger aber gut nachvollziehen und als Angler ärgere ich mich noch mehr über so ein Verhalten. Ein schlechteres Bild kann man von unsere Zunft kaum geben.
Wir sind aber nicht alle so!
Ich habe selbst genau wie dein Kurzer angefangen und meinen Alten damals so lange genervt (und überall schwarz geangelt wo ich hingekommen bin), bis der gute Herr, mir zu liebe, seinen Lappen gemacht hat. Der hat sich mit den Worten "ich will garnicht angeln, ich mach das nur für meinen Kurzen" für den Lehrgang angemeldet - und wurde dann praktisch durchgewunken. So war das Dorfleben damals ... vielleicht wäre das auch noch eine Möglichleit für euch? 

Groetjes
David


----------



## Timbo78 (8. Juni 2020)

Coppermine800 schrieb:


> Kann mir denn jemand zufällig sagen ob es noch irgendwo einen genaueren Gesetzestext gibt in dem definiert wird, wann genau eine Angel "fangfertig" ist?



Fangfertig ist eine Angel, wenn sie zusammenbaut ist und eine Anbissstelle hat. Ein Köder muss nicht dran sein. Anbissstelle ist alles, wo der Fisch anbeissen kann und gefangen wird. Das können Haken sein, aber auch Pödder oder die Fäden für Hornhechte.
Eine Magnetangel z.B. ist auch keine fangfertige Angel und benötigt daher keinen Angelschein oder Erlaubnisschein (kann aber explizit verboten sein)

Ein Plastikfisch ohne Haken, einfach an einer Angelschnur befestigt, ist keine Anbissstelle und kann daher von jedem ausgeworfen werden. Genauso könnte man auch einen Wobbler nehmen, die Haken entfernen und dann auswerfen. (so hat meine Tochter das Auswerfen gelernt)
Kontrollieren darf Dich hingegen nur ein Fischereiaufseher, Ordnungsamt und Polizei. Einem beliebigen Angler musst Du gar nichts zeigen. Aber es steht natürlich jedem Angler frei die Polizei oder das Ordnungsamt zu rufen, wenn man irgendwo einen Regelbruch feststellt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2020)

Coppermine800 schrieb:


> Sind wir uns einig, dass "Die Handangel ist definiert als Schnur mit Anbissstelle (Haken) mit oder ohne Rute." alles sagt, was es zur Definition zu sagen gibt?



Sofern dies in dem entsprechenden Fischereigesetz deines Bundeslandes drin steht, ist dies für dich maßgeblich.
Eine einfache, aber klare Definition: Keine Anbissstelle=keine Angel.

Von daher habt ihr auch nichts falsch gemacht.
Leider gibt es immernoch diese Art von Angler, die anderen Leuten am Wasser nur mit Argwohn und Missgunst begegnen, nicht selten steckt da auch ganz einfach Futterneid dahinter.


Ich find das übrigens toll das ihr eurem kleinen, obwohl ihr selber keinerlei Bezug zu unsrem Hobby habt, dennoch versucht ihm dies näher zu bringen.
Gibt es eine bessere Propaganda für unser Hobby? Ich wüßte keine.


----------



## carphunter 47 (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo @ Coppermine800,
zuerst mal willkommen hier im Forum.

Die Probleme die du in deinem Eingangspost schilderst kannte ich auch als mein Sohnemann noch Kleiner war.
Sollte der Angler wie erwähnt wirklich ein staatlicher Fischereiaufseher gewesen sein so müsste er auf verlangen einen Dienstausweis vorweisen können und außerdem gut sichtbar eine Dienstplakette tragen in Bayern.

Da ich selber mal Jugendleiter in einem Verein  war und die meisten Jugendgruppen erst Kinder im Alter von 10 Jahren aufnehmen, müsstest du dich in deinen Bekanntenkreis umhören ob nicht jemand dich und deinen kleinen mal mit zum Fischen mit nimmt.

Unter : https://fischer-jugend.de/2-angeln-fuer-kinder-unter-10-jahren-in-bayern  gibt eine Erläuterung was erlaubt ist beim Angeln im Kindern in Bayern .


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Erstmal darf da nicht jeder kontrolieren , ein offizieller Kontroleur wird sich erstmal Ausweisen ansonnsten kann er mich mal



Hallo,

stimmt schon meistens. Aber es gibt Vereine welche in ihrer Angel- und Gewässerordnung drin stehen haben, dass jedes Mitglied zur Kontrolle berechtigt ist.
Nichtsdestotrotz hat sich der Angler ungeschickt verhalten.
Zu beachten wäre allenfalls, dass falls da am Ufer kein offizieler Weg entlang geht, nur der lizenzierte Angler das Uferbetretungsrecht hat. Dürfte aber im Falle des erwähnten Werkkanals eher nicht zutreffen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2020)

Coppermine800 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angler,
> 
> ich habe mich heute hier in diesem Forum angemeldet und habe die goldene Grabschaufel mitgebracht um diesen Thread von 2009 wieder auszugraben, da ich heute ein Erlebnis hatte, welches mir etwas Magenschmerzen bereitet. Habt bitte nachsehen mit mir.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

da nützt alles nichts, da musst Du ran. Sprich: die Fischerprüfung machen und Angler werden und alle Probleme sind beseitigt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo cmine,

danke für Deinen sehr sympathischen Post , das rührt einen wie mich, der selbst als Kleinkind kleine Gummi-Haie an Kordeln band,

um dieses anschliessend zu fangende "Monster" in diverse Parkteiche warf 

Leider hattet Ihr das "Vergnügen", auf die zwar seltene , aber dennoch vorhandene Angler-Randgruppe zu treffen, die sogn.

"Blockwartia Penetranzia egoistika Denunzianta".

Es gibt solche Gestalten- leider !

Jeder vernünftige, entspannte Mensch hätte viel spass beim "Spielen" gewünscht...aber es gibt sie leider , diese A....lö..er.

Sich dem angeln zuzuwenden werdet Ihr ( als Fischesser ) niemals bereuen, also geht alle weiteren Schritte ( erster in den Angelladen zwecks Fragen ) - es lohnt sich !!!

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Coppermine800 (11. Juni 2020)

Servus Leute,

vielen Dank für eure netten Beiträge! 

Wir wissen jetzt Bescheid und waren jetzt die letzten beiden Tage wieder am Plastikfische baden in unserem Badeweiher und am Isarkanal...  Beides kein Fischereiverein-Privatgrund sondern für die Naherholung freigegebene Gebiete.  (Mittlerweile haben wir sogar ein paar sog. Wobbler aus Plastik von einem wiederrum sehr netten Angler geschenkt bekommen, dem wir dabei zugesehen haben wie er sich Köderfische und mit denen dann eine (kleine) Forelle gefangen hat da haben wir dann die Haken abgezwickt!)

Ihr habt wohl recht... Bis zum 10 Lebensjahr ist es noch lange hin und evtl. ist bis dahin das Interesse dann nicht mehr so da... In der nächsten Woche werde ich mal bei meinem Arbeitskollegen vorsprechen und mich mal beraten lassen... Wie gesagt, wir hatten da sowieso schonmal was ausgemacht wegen gemeinsam Angeln gehen, des hatte sich dann aber wegen Corona verlaufen...  Auch meine Mutter hat eine Bekannte deren Mann im dortigen Fischereiverein tätig ist und auch da werden wir uns  auch mal beraten lassen, evtl. kommt es ja tatsächlich in Frage, dass ich einen Schein mache... ich bin jetzt nicht wahnsinnig wild aufs Angeln, aber könnte mir tatsächlich vorstellen, dass ich das Ganze dann, wenn ich einen Schein und eine Angel habe mal zum abschalten mache... Mein/Unser Problem ist halt vor allem die Zeit... freie Zeit ist unser kostbarstes Gut und wir sind wirklich auf vielen "Baustellen" und "Hochzeiten" eingebunden, so dass wir eh schon gar nicht alles schaffen..

Gut, wir werden sehen.... Hatte jetzt noch keine Zeit mal weiter zu recherchieren... Hat jemand einen Tip, wo man kompakt einen Überblick über die Vorraussetzungen für den Angelschein bekommt bzw. wo man sieht was der "Lernstoff" ist und wie sich eine entsprechende Prüfung gestaltet?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Cmine!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juni 2020)

Coppermine800 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Gut, wir werden sehen.... Hatte jetzt noch keine Zeit mal weiter zu recherchieren... Hat jemand einen Tip, wo man kompakt einen Überblick über die Vorraussetzungen für den Angelschein bekommt bzw. wo man sieht was der "Lernstoff" ist und wie sich eine entsprechende Prüfung gestaltet?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

in Bayern brauchst Du zur Prüfungszulassung den Nachweis der Teilnahme an einen Vorbereitungskurs mit mindestens 30 Stunden. Erst dann wirst Du zur Prüfung, welche online erfolgt, zugelassen. Die Prüfung besteht aus 60 Fragen aus 5 Fachgebieten (soweit ich mich recht erinnere). Zu jedem Fachgebiet gibt es 12 Fragen, davon muss man 6 richtig beantworten. Bei 7 Fehlern in einem Fachgebiet ist man durchgefallen. Ebenfalls bei 16 Fehlern insgesamt.
 Meist bieten Fischereivereine Vorbereitungskurse an, da musst Du Dich mal informieren. Die Kurse kosten so um 150 Euro (mal etwas mehr, mal etwas weniger) hinzu kommen noch so rund 50 Euro an Lehrmaterial und die Prüfungsgebühr von 50 Euro. Wenn dann die Prüfung bestanden ist, muss man den Fischereischein beantragen. Dieser kostet in Bayern für 5 Jahre 75 Euro. Es gibt aber auch den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit der Preis ist da gestaffelt, er wird, je älter man ist immer billiger.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (6. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Bayern brauchst Du zur Prüfungszulassung den Nachweis der Teilnahme an einen Vorbereitungskurs mit mindestens 30 Stunden. Erst dann wirst Du zur Prüfung, welche online erfolgt, zugelassen. Die Prüfung besteht aus 60 Fragen aus 5 Fachgebieten (soweit ich mich recht erinnere). Zu jedem Fachgebiet gibt es 12 Fragen, davon muss man 6 richtig beantworten. Bei 7 Fehlern in einem Fachgebiet ist man durchgefallen. Ebenfalls bei 16 Fehlern insgesamt.
> Meist bieten Fischereivereine Vorbereitungskurse an, da musst Du Dich mal informieren. Die Kurse kosten so um 150 Euro (mal etwas mehr, mal etwas weniger) hinzu kommen noch so rund 50 Euro an Lehrmaterial und die Prüfungsgebühr von 50 Euro. Wenn dann die Prüfung bestanden ist, muss man den Fischereischein beantragen. Dieser kostet in Bayern für 5 Jahre 75 Euro. Es gibt aber auch den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit der Preis ist da gestaffelt, er wird, je älter man ist immer billiger.
> ...


Ich selbst habe den Fischereischein gemacht. Einfach, weil ich nicht nur daneben stehen wollte, wenn Zandertex angelt. Und vor allem auch, weil es schon illegal ist, wenn ich die Angelrute nur berühre.. ohne Angelschein. 
Bisschen krank ist das ja schon. Aber gut: Ich mag dieses Land, in dem ich lebe. Sehr sogar. Manches ist nur leider übertrieben. 
Hier an der Wied sind wir einem " Kontrolleur" begegnet, der erst wirklich aggro war. Bis er merkte, dass wir Beide im örtlichen Angelverein sind. Er schwafelte uns dann voll mit unsinnigem Zeug. Wahrscheinlich, um sich zu rechtfertigen. 
Auf Nachfrage war nahezu Alles, was er erzählte einfach erfunden. 
Lasst Euch nicht zu sehr beeindrucken. 
Ich bin keine Fachfrau. 
Aber einen Plastikfisch ins Wasser zu werfen, kann keine Straftat sein. 
Das wäre wider die Intelligenz.


----------

